# Webcam "Titan"USB,Error Mssge"Sorry,you have no video capture hardware"



## gilles10 (Apr 13, 2005)

*Webcam "Titan"USB,Error Mssge"Sorry,you have no video capture hardware"*

Hi everybody,

I have a problem with my webcam which i just bought.I already installed the software ,but when i clicked on the folder"Amcap"I got an error mssge.Please help me.I have a windows 98se.

Thanks beforehand.

Gilles


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Webcam "Titan"USB,Error Mssge"Sorry,you have no video capture hardware"*

it looks like it is telling you that you need a video capure card to acheive what you are trying to do
http://dvr.about.com/od/capturetvwithacomputer/bb/bybcc.htm


----------

